# Get out of your head.



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I believe most mental disorders stem from an inability to engage with your surroundings and *not* being able to drop your preconceptions about life and other people. It's like being stuck in your own solipstic bubble completely unaware that there is a whole other life out there that you have not explored yet.

Truthfully, if you believe in nothing outside of the egocentric mindset, you will not be able to fathom the beauty you see around you. If you are constantly concentrating on how you feel, what you're thinking, you are enclosing yourself and only limiting yourself to thought.

The thing is, there's a difference between how you feel about something and *facts*.

You* can* constantly think about your depersonalization, your identity, or other existential stuff, but it will *not* change anything. It won't stop tomorrow. It won't stop people from going about their everyday lives, it won't change the fact that there are actually good people around you, it will not change your name, your last name, it will only prevent you from moving froward.

Reality is not that bad.

You might feel this knot in your stomach and your vision might look completely effe'd up because you've been spending such a huge amount of time living in your head.

But honestly. Deep down inside, you *know *that you *will* get through it.

What else has been keeping you going on this far?

I used to think about so many things that did not apply to me and got so depressed over them but completely neglected to literally just say *no*. *This does not affect me. I will not let it affect me.*


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Awesome post. Bookmarked


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Better yet, this helped me feel better


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

reality for me is utter misery so i stay depersonalized to deal with that.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Midnight said:


> reality for me is utter misery so i stay depersonalized to deal with that.


If our reality is being depersonalized as well, then maybe it wouldn't be utter misery without DP?


----------



## Jabato (Jul 19, 2014)

Spot on advice.

Living inside one's head is, for me, the single biggest hurdle for overcoming DP.


----------

